

Ideal assembly size is the cube root of the population it represents - atularora
http://www.ams.org/samplings/mathmoments/mm84-seats-podcast

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Annoying auto-starting audio.

From the guidelines at <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
      > If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please
      > warn us by appending [video] or [pdf] to the title.
    

I would suggest that the same applies to audio. To try to explain why, here's
something I wrote some time ago. You can find the original here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=459449> \- but I'll quote the relevant
bits:

    
    
      > When I browse I open up to 30 or 40 tabs at a time,
      > then go through them breadth first, opening more tabs,
      > continuing in this vein for a while. There have been
      > times when I've had 80 tabs open, moving through them
      > systematically, letting the browser load the next page
      > while I'm reading this one.
      >
      > Eventually the tree of pages/tabs closes down as links
      > I opened speculatively have nothing of interest, and so
      > I get my browsing donw efficiently and effectively.
      >
      > Until some video starts up.  Or worse, two.  Now I have
      > dozens of tabs to search through to find the one (or two)
      > that are playing something at me without being asked,
      > without giving me warning.  It's really annoying.
      >
      > I know I'm unusual in the way I browse, and maybe I just
      > need to get used to it.  But perhaps it would be useful
      > to others as well.
      >
      > Thanks for reading, sorry about the rant, I hope someone
      > sympathises with me.

